# Paph thaianum, back from the dead!



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm a bit excited about this plant. Nearly killed it until changed up my potting style. It got down to 2 leaves about 1/2 across.


----------



## papheteer (Mar 24, 2021)

Good save! What was it potted in before? And what is it in now? thanks!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2021)

It was in an organic mix, Orchiata in a plastic pot. Now, like all my brachys, clay pots, clay balls with a little organic. In this case sphagnum, in all others ProMix. Google ProMix if you're not sure what it is.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 2, 2021)

Good you saved this cutie, Rick.
I've been using inorganic potting medium with clay balls and other 'ingredientes' for all of my Paphs for many years now. But I had bad results only with clay balls. Maybe your mixture with little organic parts/sphagnum made the difference.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 2, 2021)

Interesting Rudolf, was just having a conversation with Bob of Albany NY about clay pots/ balls culture. One observation i forgot to mention to Bob was a net search a numbers of years ago on brachys when I ran across a Tai culture site. A number of photos showing clay pots half full of clay balls and the upper half what looked to be 50/50 mix of clay balls and local dirt. Beautiful plants by the way. That's how I came up with the ProMix additives for the clay balls.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2021)

Good save. Good luck. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 2, 2021)

great tips


----------



## merc (Apr 2, 2021)

I would love to hear more about brachys in clay culture! Hoping this little nudge inspires you to start a thread.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 2, 2021)

Usually my culture problems and issues are because of being out of town and drying out too much...with clay balls how often are you watering?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 2, 2021)

Here is what I wrote to Bob of Albany NY....

No not everyday. The beauty of it for me, i can water everything when its time to water. So basically I have 3 pot conditions, semi hydro for 90% of the Phrags, orchiata mix for most Paphs and other genera, clay pots/ balls for Brachys/some Parvi hybrids. The Cattileyas are in clay or wood baskets with orchiata mix. The bottom line, everything dries at a different rate so I can water everything at the same time.

In general about every 4th day in the winter months moving to evey other day or 3rd in the summer. All dependent on the outside weather.

I killed so many Brachys due to basal rot trying to grow in plastic pot with organic mixes. A couple of references lead me it this direction. An old AOS magazine from the 60s had an article on growing Brachys. The guy would wait until his leaves would wrinkle on the top surface when he lifted one up from the tip before he would water them. That's dry! He was using plastic and organic. One of our own ST members a couple of years ago posted his bellatulum, multiple growths, beautiful flowers and growing it under lights in a plastic pot with nothing but hydro stones. It had a massive root system. There is algae growing on the outside of the clay pots so they do get water.

And here is the pic I posted to Bob


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 2, 2021)

The thaianum and its pot.


----------



## papheteer (Apr 2, 2021)

This is interesting! Im one of those people that has some luck growing brachys in plastic pots with fir bark. I even have some in straight sphagnum moss. It must be my dry condo environment.

pS: I have zero luck with orchiata. Be it with Phals, catts or paphs.


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 2, 2021)

My thaianum in pure inorganic mix( pumice and crushed basalt), two growths in low bud.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 2, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> My thaianum in pure inorganic mix( pumice and crushed basalt), two growths in low bud.


Nice. Looks like an Orchid Inn cross


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 3, 2021)

Hmmm I grow all my brachys in bark/perlite/charcoal/clay pellet mixture in plastic pots, high in the shelves with hot temperatures and bright T5 light all year, watering twice a week. They’re growing with the exuls so I have no idea why that works. There is a constant fan on them though. And they suffer from leaf spots if I spray water on them. Mochi (the leucochilum) and the black leucochilums are there.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2021)

Well this little guy is trying to pop open


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 24, 2021)

Very cute!!!


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 24, 2021)

Comment: my experiece that thaianum hates organic mix, it can live well in inorganic mix only.Mine in double stem, it blooms every year.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 24, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Comment: my experiece that thaianum hates organic mix, it can live well in inorganic mix only.Mine in double stem, it blooms every year.


You mentioned your mix above, post #13. This is in inorganic as well with the exception of a few strands of sphagnum


----------



## fionasbarnwell (Apr 26, 2021)

Is it necessary to repot a plant that has been reported in an inorganic media on a yearly basis like those in a bark based media?


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 26, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> You mentioned your mix above, post #13. This is in inorganic as well with the exception of a few strands of sphagnum


Oh, yes, excuse me
...keep us posted please.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2021)

fionasbarnwell said:


> Is it necessary to repot a plant that has been reported in an inorganic media on a yearly basis like those in a bark based media?


Not really. Only if you think the plant is having an issue. Even growing in an organic mix its not mandatory to repot every year. Its all about finding a balance between your growing style and a plant's good health. In fact I believe the fewer times a plant needs repotted is a reflection of the great culture its been given.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2021)

Success! Wow this species is tiny!


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 26, 2021)

Very nice!Good job.


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 26, 2021)

Mine was repotted two years ago.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks!
My records are not accurate. May of 2016 is the only date on the tag. That's when I bought it and I had culture issues then. Its probably been 2 years in this setup.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 26, 2021)

fionasbarnwell said:


> Is it necessary to repot a plant that has been reported in an inorganic media on a yearly basis like those in a bark based media?



An inorganic potting medium can't decompose or decay....so there won't be a reason for regularly repotting. Their might be two reason for repotting.....if the potting mix doesn't work or if the plant gets too big for the pot. The latter is the better one. I think too as Rick already mentioned...the less repotting the better. BTW I grow some of my Paphs more than 10 years in the same mix and pot.


----------



## fionasbarnwell (May 3, 2021)

Thank you, purchased some brachy’s in clay balls recently. They seem to be growing very well in the balls.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 5, 2021)

Check out this size difference. I find this fascinating, moquettianum and thaianum


----------

